

Please don't learn to code - rsobers
http://accidentalhacker.com/post/16116466587/please-dont-learn-to-code

======
angdis
The "learn to code" meme has been going around a lot lately, but I think there
is a much more nuance to the intent behind learning to code than to literally
train new programmers. I think many technical people don't realize that others
simply don't see computers the way that they do.

To the general public, computers and software exist as black boxes whose
functions are not understood. This has an important negative side-effect of
making regular people less critical about what goes on in their digital life.

What his lack of critical ability translates to in real life is a weakened
ability to recognize problems with things like SOPA/PIPA, or misguided ideas
about online privacy. More generally, it makes people vulnerable to the
designs of others who are working in their own self-interest and can do so
because they have some amount of mastery of the digital domain.

These initiatives to teach "the people" programming are all about getting them
comfortable with digital technology, demystifying it, indirectly empowering
them with the idea that computers and software are things that can be made to
work in their own interests.

~~~
rsobers
Great points. I totally agree that there's value in opening the black box. I
hope that I got across the point that I actually would love to see more people
touch programming, even if they aren't going to become professional
programmers.

The thing I'm objecting to is the false hope--that not everyone has, by the
way--that we can dramatically increase the # of actual professional
programmers by making things easier.

------
bjdixon
Please don't learn to speak a second language. It can be hard and even with
tools like Rosetta stone, Berlitz et al, many people just don't have the
passion to learn these sort of things.

Or... You could try and see if you like it. Awesome tools exist nowadays to
enable us to try many different disciplines. Many of these are over-simplified
and will only get you so far, but maybe you get a taste for a new hobby or a
second career.

I get what the article is trying to say, in places. However, I really believe
in the try it and fail approach. You can discover talents and passions you
never knew you had. That is unless you don't try to learn...

On the other hand, they say ignorance is bliss.

~~~
rsobers
I would love to see some statistics on the % of people who use Rosetta Stone,
etc. and actually achieve their goal. It's hard.

The general population loves the _idea_ of speaking another language. That's
why they buy the tapes. But in reality is so incredibly hard.

But Rosetta Stone will happily sell you on the idea that "You too can start
speaking French in 2 months because our methods make it super easy!" All they
have to do is sell you on the dream to bank their cash.

In reality, it doesn't work because it's hard. And people, in general, don't
do hard things.

~~~
bjdixon
Agree, I'm sure that the stats would fully back you up on that. Even the
people that achieve their first goals, how many still go on to become
competent, or abandon the idea, because it's too hard? I agree with you that
people don't do hard things, or at least don't commit and stick to them. But
=) I still think people should try if it tickles their interest. Because some
people succeed. My theory is try 10 things and fail at 9 of them. IMHO the
failures were worthwhile in search of the 1 success. And you have to learn
something from 9 failures, right? But, I recognise, this is just my opinion.
I'm sure a lot of people would not be happy with a 9:1 ratio.

------
laconian
HyperCard was wonderful. It whet my appetite for programming when I was in
third grade. The verbose syntax gave me the ability to open other people's
stacks and learn the fundamentals of imperative programming by example. Now I
have a CS degree under my belt, have had great jobs for the past six years
(it's been that long already?), and feel no way compromised by having
originally cut my teeth on a toy language.

I think the author is wrong here. It should be something like this: please
learn to code, but just keep in mind that there is always room to improve your
craft. I've seen a lot of novice programmers who cling to the one language
they know and guard their One True Language jealously. Just don't be that guy,
keep moving and keep learning, and you'll be fine.

~~~
rsobers
Novice programmers are still _programmers_. The title of the post is
(intentionally) harsh, but the main point is that we have to reset
expectations about what lowering the bar can truly accomplish. It's still
programming. :-)

------
richardburton
I completely disagree with this article. I have only just picked up
programming in the last couple of years (at 23). I absolutely love it. Why's
poignant PDF got me hooked. I am never going to be an expert programmer but I
am going to run a company again and I will hire engineers. My hope is that
they will enjoy working with me a lot more now that I actually understand what
Gems and loops are.

